# Information on C9 Foregrips



## Snaketnk (2 Apr 2009)

I've conducted a search of the site using various combinations of "C9" "fore" and "grip", with none of the information I was looking for.

Some of the guys around here have the vertical grips on the butt portion of the C9A1, and some of the guys have found a way to jury rig that grip to attach to the hole in the handguard where the bi-pod hooks are supposed to secure to. I fire the C9 from the shoulder, a lot, and I'd like to get my hands on some kind of foreward grip to facilitate that. 

I tried to get one of the vert grips from our CQ, but they are low on those, and no one in my Coy that I've talked to really has any idea as to where to get one. So in short, I'm looking for a civilian supplier of C9 vertical grips that can attach to the square hole in the bottom of the handguard.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Apr 2009)

Looking for something like this?






Take a look here: www.dsarms.com

Just google FN MINIMI, M249 SAW, Fore Grip, Vertical Grip, Accessories, Rails.



Another option; the gunners from my section for tour went over to the weapons techs and had them jinky-jank something up from an old C9 hand guard... just another option.


----------



## Fusaki (2 Apr 2009)

Piper, he's talking about something different.

Remember those old vertical grips that went on the buttstock of a C9? I can't seem to find a photo of one, but this is the one we're talking about:





Some guys have been bolting them on to the hole on the bottom of the plastic handguards of the C9s - and C7s too for that matter.

Don't know where you'd get one besides your CQ though...


----------



## Snaketnk (2 Apr 2009)

Wonderbread has the right idea. That replacent handguard would be handy, but probably wouldn't get past my WO.

Wonderbread, I was looking to a civilian-made alternative, sorry if I wasn't clear in my first post.


----------



## RHFC_piper (2 Apr 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Piper, he's talking about something different.
> 
> Remember those old vertical grips that went on the buttstock of a C9? I can't seem to find a photo of one, but this is the one we're talking about:
> 
> ...



I knew what he was talking about... I was just offering a alternative method to accomplish the same ends.  'cause, as far as I know, if you can't get the butt grip through the system, your next best bet is trying to order it from FN Manufacturing... They're not easy to come by.

I don't think I've seen one on a C9 in at least 6 years (We don't have many in PRes anyway)... and in the last few years, I think I've seen more on C7s then on C9s.

Oh well...  Some times you hit, some times you miss...  Good luck on your hunt, Snaketnk.


----------



## brihard (7 Apr 2009)

The C9A2s used in theatre all have a rail for a vertical foregrip mounted on the left side of the handguard. If for some reason you get one that doesn't, that's about a ten minute trip to the weapons techs down at the NSE compound to fix.

Another thing I've seen used in theatre is the grip-pod foregrip with the integral retractable bipod. They're selling it for about $130 at the PX in KAF.

If you're looking for something back home, maybe you'll have a bit more trouble, but again, find a weapons tech and they should have the parts on hand to help you out. It's supposed to be standard on the C9A2. If you guys haven't yet converted to the A2 over at 2RCR, just wait out.

Rest assured you won't be stuck with an A1 on tour.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (18 Jun 2009)

Here are two pics of what Brihard is talking aboot.


----------



## PhilB (18 Jun 2009)

I wouldnt be so quick to say you wont get stuck with an A1. On 1-08 we my platoons gunners didnt even have A1, they all had original C9's with irons (i.e. no rail )


----------



## R031button (18 Jun 2009)

Yeah, I don't think I saw a single A2 in theater myself. When I was on western defender I noticed the PRT FP Coy didn't have any either, but the mp's did.


----------



## PhilB (18 Jun 2009)

Another option, not sure how well it would work would be to bolt on a small rail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like this (a rail such as this comes with the new Cadex vert grip)


----------



## Snaketnk (1 Jul 2009)

Actually, that's exactly what I had done. It was mounted in the groove of the handguard where the bi-pod folds up, so the grip could be added right there. The only downside to this mod is that the bi-pod couldn't be folded in anymore, which was a bit of a pain in the ass being mounted, especially when the rest of me takes up so much room. Having to be #1 in a stack going into a pitch dark building (being the only one with a flashlight mounted...) made me infinitely grateful for having that hand grip.

It would be nice having the best of both worlds, having the grip offset so the bi-pod could still be used.. You know, like the A2


----------



## gunfxr (23 Jul 2009)

Best Idea I can come up with is to; 
take a few timmies to your Wpns shop, 
see if they have a damaged or ugly hand guard, 
see if they have a winter butt grip ( the vert grip for the butt), 
have them drill, tap and mount a small L bracket or triangular piece of metal to the hand guard (on the left side if your a righty), 
then drill and tap the bottom of the metal bracket for the butt grip or bolt the grip on
if there are no butt grips available you could use a large bolt, some washers and some fuel line in the interem. 
take the hand guard off and store it in your locker untill you take your LMG out and use it. 
It's ugly, inelegant but it should get you through until your A2s arrive should be soon so don't spend a ton of money on a solution for a solved problem


----------

